# Kahr PM45



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Does anyone know when this will be out? checked their web site today and said coming soon. 
Hope someone hits this forum when they actually see one when they come out


----------



## cincinnatijim (Jul 21, 2007)

Target World in Cincinnati had some PM45s Sunday. My wife has an MK9that she really likes, so she liked the PM45. She's a small woman but we want to hear a bit more about the recoil before we get her one.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I rad an article, and it stted they should be out, "time of publishing", and that was 3 weeks ago...

I can't wait to trade my PM40 for one! Hope my laser fits!

JW


----------

